# Buttercup bites chestnut feather



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Why does buttercup bite chestnuts feathers ???








Was she jealous I was cuddling chestnut?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Why does buttercup bite chestnuts feathers ???
> View attachment 43886
> 
> Was she jealous I was cuddling chestnut?


Perhaps jealousy, they will bite and chase each other more when you give treats also.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

If you look closely sometimes you may see little black bugs on the inside of chickens feathers that the chickens will pluck out..
You may see them on the outside also, that could be the reason but obviously I'm no expert!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> If you look closely sometimes you may see little black bugs on the inside of chickens feathers that the chickens will pluck out..
> You may see them on the outside also, that could be the reason but obviously I'm no expert!


What black bugs?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mites. You know about mites because you've treated them in the past.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Mites. You know about mites because you've treated them in the past.


That's what it is! Thanks!


----------

